# strange film appearing ontop of tank? (picture)



## n3wport (Apr 11, 2011)

So, Ive read on a few sites before freaking out on here that it is a 'protein' film and is harmless, and it collected if you run a piece of paper (like skim) over the top of the water. 

What I dont get is, why now? It just has started appearing? I cleaned fish's tank today 25%, and that got rid of the film, then I come home from work about 5 hours later and it has reapeared! Could it be the captatptpa leaves? whatever it is it's pissing me off. grrr.










What I did was break the film up so you guys could see it better. The red stuff is food (that my fish never eats, usually scoop it out after 10 min) but I just clarified that there is no red in the film. its kinda like, waxy, but doesnt build a layer over the water line. its very thin and breaks away even if I poke it. 

UGH~

Should I ditch the leaf?

PS. why isnt the filter clearing this stuff?


----------



## copperarabian (Apr 27, 2011)

I'm not sure what it is, but I would suggest adding in a little aeration that will disturb the surface just enough that the film can't develop.


----------



## Thunderloon (Feb 6, 2011)

simply protein scum, aeration will get it out. If you have an algae scrubbing pad for the tank you can "net" the scum out with it.

It is probably from the food.

If you're using tetra's water treatment with that aloe and stuff it is much more likely to form than usual. 

What's your tank info BTW (long form)?


----------



## Harley (Mar 20, 2011)

From what I've heard, it shouldn't be the IAL unless the leaves have a slime coat on them.


----------



## n3wport (Apr 11, 2011)

Thunderloon said:


> simply protein scum, aeration will get it out. If you have an algae scrubbing pad for the tank you can "net" the scum out with it.
> 
> It is probably from the food.
> 
> ...


I use API's betta water conditioner with Aloe and Green tea extract, does that count?

Housing 
What size is your tank? 5g
What temperature is your tank? 78
Does your tank have a filter? yea
Does your tank have an air stone or other type of aeration? no
Is your tank heated? yea
What tank mates does your betta fish live with? 0

Food
What type of food do you feed your betta fish? 4 different kinds
How often do you feed your betta fish? everyday, he never eats but is still alive, who knows

Maintenance 
How often do you perform a water change? 25% every 3 days
What percentage of the water do you change when you perform a water change? ^
What type of additives do you add to the water when you perform a water change? API + salt

Water Parameters:
Have you tested your water? If so, what are the following parameters? dont feel like it

Ammonia:
Nitrite:
Nitrate:
pH:
Hardness:
Alkalinity: 

Symptoms and Treatment
How has your betta fish's appearance changed? None
How has your betta fish's behavior changed? none
When did you start noticing the symptoms? a few days ago, but its just the water surface
Have you started treating your fish? If so, how?
Does your fish have any history of being ill?
How old is your fish (approximately)? idk


----------



## Harley (Mar 20, 2011)

n3wport said:


> Water Parameters:
> Have you tested your water? If so, what are the following parameters? dont feel like it
> 
> Ammonia:
> ...


Whether you feel like it or not, I'd get in the habit of it. It may not be causing scum/film problems but your betta could have a whole host of health problems to deal with if your water isn't right, IMO.


----------



## lalalaura (Mar 25, 2011)

The same film is on the top of my 5.5gal betta tank. 
I was told by people on here that it was probably harmless and that it happens to other people too. It isn't causing a problem for my fish and they are acting completely normal so I wouldn't worry about it.


----------

